# JDBC 2.0 Zugriffe funktionieren nicht



## Marsman (2. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte zum ersten Mal die erweiterten Funktionen des JDBC 2.0 Treibers nutzen. Also zum Beispiel Updatable Result Sets. Leider funktioniert schon das Lesen einer Gruppe von Datensätzen nicht mehr. Bei "SELECT * FROM table" mit ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_SENSITIVE wird nur noch der erste Datensatz zurückgegeben. Ich vermute, die Ursache dafür liegt in falschen oder veralteten Treibern.

Ich arbeite hier mit JBuilder 10, Java 1.4.2, der Sun JDBC-ODBC-Bridge, dem IBM iSeries ODBC-Treiber 9.00.08 und der iSeries DB2-Datenbank V5R2. Also eigentlich alles recht aktuell.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo das Problem sein könnte?

Danke schonmal,

Titus


----------



## TheSunToucher (2. Jun 2005)

Es gibt doch auch JDBC-Treiber für die DB2, warum nutzt du nicht? Also ich weiß nciht ob es das Problem löst, aber es wär' doch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Guest (3. Jun 2005)

TheSunToucher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt doch auch JDBC-Treiber für die DB2, warum nutzt du nicht?



Ja, davon habe ich auch gelesen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie man sie im JBuilder verfügbar macht bzw. ob ich sie vorher noch downloaden und installieren muss.


Titus


----------



## TheSunToucher (5. Jun 2005)

downloaden muss man die nicht, die liegen auf der Platte, irgendwo im DB2 Verzeichnis.
Mit dem JBuilder kenn' ich mich leider nicht aus, aber wie man den Classpath setzt müßte ja in einem "Erste Schritte"-Guide zufinden sein.


----------

